# Latest build pictures



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

wanted to share a few of my latest build.

I am finishing off the rear surrounds now and will be starting a subwoofer soon.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good! A description of the build would be nice.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. I love the contrast of the different wood on the stand portion.:T


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Excellent build. I'd like some details as well. What wood did you use? Did you veneer? How was it finished?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

really nice set!!!:T
utstanding:


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words!

All drivers are Vifa

6.5 mid P17WJ-00-08 
1"tweet D25AG35

I had Solen custom design a crossover and box volume for me and i pieced it together.

All cabinets are MDF 
Macassar Ebony and Figured maple raw wood veneer. 

Pre-cat Lacquar semi finish with a light rub.

I built the center first to fit the entertainment stand and the sound quality made my Energy C4 Connissaeaur towers sound like junk! So i had to replace em! they actually put to shame most other speakers i have heard


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't like it!!!!















P.S.: I don't like for you to have such nice new DIY speakers and me....still the old stuff. Congratulations on your build. :bigsmile:


----------



## Tyson (Nov 3, 2009)

I just built a pair of speakers, I may have to steal your base plinth idea.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

here are the rear surounds. They are a bipole/dipole. Sound very rich and surprisingly lots of bass.


Already started the Sub.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow these surrounds look really sweet. I'd love to build something like that, but still can't find any DIY bipole/dipole plans.:crying:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Fantastic work, and excellent quality :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

You are a talented woodworker.


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

Very beautiful! :T


----------



## ripcard (Sep 30, 2008)

Noice!! Beautifully finished. Did you use plans for the surrounds or is it your own design? Was going to try something in a dipole/bipole but a couple of the better DIY speaker designers poo poo'ed the idea. It seems standard format surrounds better integrate with today's technology and processors. So I'm trying something standard now but I still would like to try a similar design to yours. Where abouts are you located?


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

The design is not totaly mine. I copied an old commercialy made speaker that i had for years and loved. The mids are in phase and the tweeters out of phase. I dont know that I agree with direct radiating speakers integrating better, perhaps if you had a huge room.


----------



## ripcard (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought they looked like a nicer finished BP series Def Tech surround. That's why I like them. Do you have a build log on your surrounds?


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

They were actually modeled after Energy RVSS surrounds. they were a higher end surround manufactured in canada over ten years ago, Energy is now owned by Klipsch and manufactured in china. I think there success was attributed to a good bass response not typically found in a Bipole/dipole. Thats probably why i liked them so much.


----------



## Yad (Oct 19, 2009)

I've put some pictures into my gallery here Curved sidewalls & connection of the side and rear panels.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Any parts lists for the Dipole? I'd really like to build something better then my store bought in walls (that I can't figure out how they got THX certified!), but I don't have the tools to design a crossover. I do however, have decent woodworking skills!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Lonely Raven said:


> Any parts lists for the Dipole? I'd really like to build something better then my store bought in walls (that I can't figure out how they got THX certified!), but I don't have the tools to design a crossover. I do however, have decent woodworking skills!


Do you want to go active or passive?


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> Do you want to go active or passive?


Passive. I like to KISS so I have less gear to buy in the long run...I don't want any more digital crossovers and EQs and all that mess. 

A nice Dipole would be a great winter project, and the great woodworking in this thread is an inspiration to that!


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

Lonely Raven said:


> Any parts lists for the Dipole? I'd really like to build something better then my store bought in walls (that I can't figure out how they got THX certified!), but I don't have the tools to design a crossover. I do however, have decent woodworking skills!


Thanks for all the kind words, it was allot of fun building these. Speaker design is not something that totally interests me, I have more fun in the building than in the theory. I had www.solen.ca out of Montreal do my design work and crossover supply, I did solder it all together though (the fun part) 

If I am not mistaken, and perhaps some of the designers on here should comment, 

My speakers are both dipole and Bipole.

the mids are wired IN phase, so they are just Bipole (on either side of a cabinet) I was told this will create a diffuse sound field but also keep the base response from diminishing (seems to have worked, they have a very rich, full sound)

The tweeters are Bipole but also wired OUT of phase so they are also Dipole, creating a even better diffuse sound field.

Am I wrong here?:nerd: I dont think the design is that complex.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Bipole=in phase, dipole=out of phase. Im not sure how one would classify a hybrid thereof, but if it sounds good, who cares what you call it?

Nice work, looks very professional.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I hate people with the skill and patience necessary to achieve such beautiful results. Congratulations!

BTW, I am pleased to see my old friends the P17WJ-00-08 and the D25AG35. That tweeter in particular has been used with success in a number of commercial designs. IIRC, John Kreskovsky had a design available on the net for a bookshelf using those two drivers, too. I'm certain there are good reasons for the popularity of those drivers.


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

DRB said:


> I hate people with the skill and patience necessary to achieve such beautiful results. Congratulations!
> 
> BTW, I am pleased to see my old friends the P17WJ-00-08 and the D25AG35. That tweeter in particular has been used with success in a number of commercial designs. IIRC, John Kreskovsky had a design available on the net for a bookshelf using those two drivers, too. I'm certain there are good reasons for the popularity of those drivers.


Thanks!!!! Definatley allot of bang for my buck with these drivers. I just noticed www.solen.ca just dropped the price on the tweeters, I paid $55.00 cdn each and now there down to 35.00. a steal!

Cheers.


----------



## Nismoron (Dec 6, 2009)

Great work. You have even further inspired me to come out of my 10 year speaker building hiatus. The Vifa Aluminum is probably my all time favorite tweeter and about the only metal tweeter that I can tolerate at volume for extended periods of time. I love the Maccassar. Again, GREAT JOB!


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been looking for weeks for a nice looking, cheap jumper wire set. Decided to try a solid 10awg copper wire. Not sure if I love it or hate it yet. They are clear coated to protect from discolouration.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

johnnyfamous said:


> I have been looking for weeks for a nice looking, cheap jumper wire set. Decided to try a solid 10awg copper wire. Not sure if I love it or hate it yet. They are clear coated to protect from discolouration.


If nothing else, I've never seen anything like it. And I can totally understand the love/hate thing. I've been trying to figure out which way I go too..


----------



## mgrabow (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice Build...Sweeeeeeeeeet


:clap:


----------



## mdk2008 (Jan 20, 2010)

man those are some beautiful speakers! love the contrast in stains and wood!


----------

